# Show off your photon blasters!



## magellan (Jul 13, 2015)

Didn't see a previous thread on this so thought I'd do one.

It could be any light that puts out a lot of light for its size, not just the big boys, like a Peak Eiger Ultra X or a TnC Extreme Micro Turbo, which are small but very powerful for their size. 

Lots of people here have Vinh modded lights, triple and quad mods, single emitter lights that have been bumped up, etc. But they can be unmodded production lights that still put out an exceptional amount of light, such as the new Zebra Light that gets over 400 lumens from an AA battery. So post 'em here!

I thought I'd start off with a couple of the big boys, both HID (high intensity discharge) lights, which use a bulb, not an LED: a Polarion PF40 at 4000 lumens and a Modamag Colossus at 15,000 lumens.


----------



## Bigwilly (Jul 14, 2015)

Reserved for my favs. Pics to come when I get my X60 back.







X60vn Fiat Lux XML 2 U3, M25C2vn Fiat Lux XPG2 PDTc, TX25C2vn Fiat Lux XPG2 PDTc, and TX25C2vn XML2 U3


----------



## jso902 (Jul 15, 2015)

No name lego self built. 
Z46 leef sw02
With mtg2 with custom programming up to 3 amps. 
I don't know lumens, but i know it is bright.


----------



## magellan (Jul 16, 2015)

Bigwilly said:


> Reserved for my favs. Pics to come when I get my X60 back.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bigwilly (Aug 8, 2015)

magellan said:


> Looking forward to it!



Updated my post. Crappy pic of what went walking with me the other night.


----------



## magellan (Nov 9, 2015)

Not much action here so thought I'd post this. These lights range from around 3000 to 20,000 lumens in the case of the Tk75vn77 (back row, second from right).
.



.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 10, 2015)

What is that light to the left of the TK75vn77?


----------



## ven (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like a deft X

Amazing collection as always , that tk75vn77 is just awesome and some.


----------



## magellan (Nov 10, 2015)

Ven is right, that's the famous DEFT-X, which is an extreme thrower. They're very rare but there's one up for sale now.


----------

